# Rickson Gracie Flowcharts



## Andrew Green (Dec 28, 2005)

These have been floating around for quite a while, but never made it here.

Anyways, basic flow charts done by Rickson Gracie to show how things connect...


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 28, 2005)

Very interesting, but his flow-charting skillz need some work.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Interesting! Is this from a web site, or book?


----------



## green meanie (Dec 28, 2005)

Agreed. Very interesting. The first time I've seen it. Where did you find it?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 28, 2005)

I honestly have no idea where I first saw it, Rickson did pen and paper copies and someone else did this if I remember right.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 28, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Very interesting, but his flow-charting skillz need some work.



Can you explain this further, or possibly provide us with a better version of the flow chart?


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 29, 2005)

That will prove to be an interesting distraction from the systems flow charts I draw for work all day.  I think I will do it!


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks David.  I'm sure I can speak for everyone here and say we would very much appreciate it.  Just be sure not to get caught by the boss.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's a positoinal flowchart I made when I was into such things:

http://sbg.technical-journal.com/possibilities.html

Once you have a basic jiu jitsu game you can make flow charts out of any sequence of movements that provide multiple options from primary positions. 

Regards,

Dave Copeland


----------



## green meanie (Jan 3, 2006)

grappling_mandala said:
			
		

> Here's a positoinal flowchart I made when I was into such things:


 
Nice! If you decide to do any more of this kind of work be sure to post it. It would definately be appreciated.


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 3, 2006)

Still working on it, I am completely OCD when it comes to crossing lines.  However I do't think it will be possible to draw this without one.

I also started to make a chart centered on each position.  But taht seems a buit too bulky.  How can I post this file when I am done?


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey David, what happened to the new-and-improved flowchart we were promised?


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 18, 2006)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Hey David, what happened to the new-and-improved flowchart we were promised?


 
work happened... I have something that might be an improvement over the original, can anyone volunteer to host it or post it?


----------

